# Gym You Use.



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi All,

I think this will be good for members to see if anyone on this forum goes to the same gym as them or near the area when using the search facility on this forum.

So post your User Name/Gym / Location. Copy the details above post and then paste on your post. Here we go. I use 2 gyms by the way and lets be sensible here.

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Nine Pack/The study/with the knife


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL!! Ninepack lets be sensible here.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry, got my silly head on today. Everyone knows where I train anyway. Bumped into Shorty last night at the gym in Oldham (Total Fitness, but it's a hardcore gym, not part of the big chain). I also use Betta Bodies in Denton. Soon though, it'll be my own gaff.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> #
> 
> Nine Pack/The study/with the knife
> 
> Magic Torch/The Boardroom/ With Ollie B's Sister


Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Trust you mate for a post like that. :gun:



This thread is going realy well


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Keep it like this folks 

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Brownie/home gym/co. cork.Ireland


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Keep it like this

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchworth


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

*TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf*

*
*

*
*I'm ashamed, I only have one gym!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Sorry, got my silly head on today. Everyone knows where I train anyway. Bumped into Shorty last night at the gym in Oldham (Total Fitness, but it's a hardcore gym, not part of the big chain). I also use Betta Bodies in Denton. Soon though, it'll be my own gaff.


aye same as mr booth except for betta bodies gym, good seeing you and John last night mate... legs are nice and sore today!!... be getting myself over for some sessions when your gym opens.. cant wait, sounds like its gonna be a house of pain 

also train sometimes a powerhouse gym in hyde...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ollie B / The Works / Barnet
> 
> Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar
> 
> ...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

*TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf*

*
shorty / total fitness - not the girls one *  * / oldham*

*
shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde*

*
shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol*

*
Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)*


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

*TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf*

*shorty / total fitness - not the girls one *  * / oldham*

*shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde*

*shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol*

*Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)*

*Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham*


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Code13 said:


> Ollie B / The Works / Barnet
> 
> Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar
> 
> ...


miller25/ fitness first/ bradford and halifax


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

*Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth*


----------



## BOBLER (Jan 3, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

*Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth*

*BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens ) *


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)


----------



## mickkeen (Jul 11, 2007)

haha i bet nobody on here uses my gym.

*Paramount Health & Fitness*

Glebe Road

Bedlington

Northumberland

UK


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby


----------



## pnf (May 17, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

i added myself on the second page but then got missed off by the next person! hwell:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

NIAH!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

topnotch brierly hill where the nabba was earlier this year.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington

JawD / FX Leisure / Gateshead


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington

JawD / FX Leisure / Gateshead

bigden/abyss fitness centre/halifax


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington

JawD / FX Leisure / Gateshead

bigden/abyss fitness centre/halifax

Rosko / Melcombe power gym (proper spit and sawdust!) / w london, hammersmith


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington

JawD / FX Leisure / Gateshead

bigden/abyss fitness centre/halifax

Rosko / Melcombe power gym (proper spit and sawdust!) / w london, hammersmith


----------



## pain=gain (Jan 17, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dom1986/beauty and the beast/south london

Ecksarmy11/Fitness First/Reading

Johnboy05/LA fitness/Erdington

JawD / FX Leisure / Gateshead

bigden/abyss fitness centre/halifax

Rosko / Melcombe power gym (proper spit and sawdust!) / w london, hammersmith

pain=gain/body limits/ st albans, herts


----------



## D_MOB (Jan 17, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

__________________


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Bodypower/Liverpool


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

templehall gym in kirkcaldy-got its own bebo site now-wtf!


----------



## flex899 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park


----------



## foxriver (Jan 6, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent


----------



## dwg77 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)


----------



## scott1990 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbrough


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron19 said:


> Ollie B / The Works / Barnet
> 
> Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar
> 
> ...


Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton


----------



## PaulLewis (Mar 14, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

PaulLewis is on a distinguished road

Re: Gym You Use.

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

Park wood..potters bar and Works...high barnet


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

This is getting to be a chunky list!

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn


----------



## mearl (May 21, 2006)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive taken Parkwood gym off as its a pussys gym and added monstergym at the bottom 

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Ive taken Parkwood gym off as its a pussys gym and added monstergym at the bottom 

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

eventure said:


> Park wood..potters bar and Works...high barnet





Ollie B said:


> Ive taken Parkwood gym off as its a pussys gym and added monstergym at the bottom


 :whistling:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

need2getbigger said:


> Ive taken Parkwood gym off as its a pussys gym and added monstergym at the bottom
> 
> Ollie B / The Works / Barnet
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

Ironhorse/sport dimensions/ chiswick london

Ironhorse/Genesis/ alperton london

Ironhorse/Energise/ acton london


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

> Ollie B / The Works / Barnet
> 
> Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)
> 
> ...


*Captain Hero/ JJB Gym/ Telford* (potentially *Gym Nation* again in the future)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Manchester ---> Soon to be a mix of home and Probodies Blackburn

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

here we are, in alphabetical order

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Quite suprised to see that a couple of people train in the same place as me!

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

*robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry*

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln


----------



## sinco (Sep 1, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

*robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry*

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

*the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford*

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex


----------



## wee matt (Sep 5, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

Bit late on this one but i want to g to the gym where the lady in snorbitz avator..On a serious note go to the gym where I work,its free.I used to train at bodylines plymouth


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

*ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon *


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /*EB*


EB?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> EB?


Stalker

Eastboune, Near your favourite city.... BRIGHTON:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I fcking hate Brighton, it's a dump. Full of drop-outs and people with children called Indigo, Topaz and Echinacea. Though yes, that was me going through your bins last night.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool


----------



## JTob (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool


----------



## JWW1971 (Sep 18, 2008)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

jw007;564365]Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale - soon to be going! - jesus i dont do much else! ...lol

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Squat_this/Slug&Lettuce/Fleet...oh $hit, is this a list of where we train or where we drink??? I mean Fitness First/Fleet

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

Con / Excell / Rockhill

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

Pentle/ Cheetahs Gym/ Brighton (In hove)


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

What just happaned to this?

Page 7 was a long list with quiet a few people added...

As it went to page 8 the list shortened and a load of names are missing including my own as if some one copied the list from the wrong place. lol..

Page 7 is all wrong.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> What just happaned to this?
> 
> Page 7 was a long list with quiet a few people added...
> 
> ...


Yea someone accidently copied and pasted a much older post and therefore missed alot of names out! lol oops. not me before you say! haha no it was after my post.. anyway it doesnt matter no damage done, was very easy to rectify...*here is the complete list* :thumb:

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

Please copy and paste from that! :rockon:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

bebo - templehall gym


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Paulo!! bad! you should copy all of the above post and then add yours into the bottom and then post it! norty!

hehe.

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

but cos im a nice chap i'll do it for you heh


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

robc said:


> Paulo!! bad! you should copy all of the above post and then add yours into the bottom and then post it! norty!
> 
> hehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnthonyL (Dec 4, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

AnthonyL said:


> Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry
> 
> Adzk469/Flex/Coventry
> 
> ...


 corefitness-plymouth


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow


----------



## JUST TENSE (Oct 17, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

JUST TENSE said:


> Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry
> 
> Adzk469/Flex/Coventry
> 
> ...


 rooty/ dynamix/ ashington


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Deanoz007/bannantynes/essex


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B/ Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I added another gym in as it was not on the list

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / The Martial Arts Studio / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Boston weight training club,Boston


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

This needs updating, I've changed gym since then...



BIG GRANT said:


> Boston weight training club,Boston


I've added you onto the bottom.

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

estfna said:


> This needs updating, I've changed gym since then...
> 
> I've added you onto the bottom.
> 
> ...


CHEERS DUDE:thumb:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

W. 0. W.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FFS.

Another club?

I'm closing this thread effective... well ASAP.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> FFS.
> 
> Another club?
> 
> I'm closing this thread effective... well ASAP.


I cant keep following you all nite:lol: :lol:


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

jay 32/ peak physique/ cardiff

Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Ollie B / Parkwood / Potters Bar

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

THE COLONEL/bernie cooperes gym/dalton cumbria

THE COLONEL/Flexappeal/ Barrow-in-furness


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

john12 said:


> Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool
> 
> Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool
> 
> John12/BodyPower/Liverpool


 nice to see few ppl at BodyPower.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl

Nathrakh/Muscleworks/London

Nathrakh/Peak Fitness/Dagenham


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> bigbob33/bodytone/weston s mare


Virgin- Deansgate Manchester


----------



## CarperMike (Dec 30, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl

Nathrakh/Muscleworks/London

Nathrakh/Peak Fitness/Dagenham

Golds Gym / Park Royal / London

CarperMike/Powerhouse/Denbigh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/Flexibility/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl

Nathrakh/Muscleworks/London

Nathrakh/Peak Fitness/Dagenham

Golds Gym / Park Royal / London

CarperMike/Powerhouse/Denbigh


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/Flexibility/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl

Nathrakh/Muscleworks/London

Nathrakh/Peak Fitness/Dagenham

Golds Gym / Park Royal / London

CarperMike/Powerhouse/Denbigh

MaKaVeLi/Flex/Leeds


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Adzk469/Bodymasters/Coventry

Adzk469/Flex/Coventry

Adzk469/Muscleworks/London

AH24 / The Forest Gym / Crawley

AH24 / Energie Fitness / Crawley

AH24 / Cannons / Crawley

andyboro/Middlesbrough/Steel City

Baby Yoyo/Waterworld/Newquay

BBWarehouse (or Thaifighter to those on UGM and MT!) / Virgin Active

Beklet/Gold's/ Bedford

Beklet/Flexibility/ Bedford

Beklet/The Fitness Machine/Whitby

Deansgate / Bobbytrickster/Ministry of Muscle/Aylesford, Kent

BOBLER/JJB/OLDHAM ( soon to be evolution gym rochdale when it opens )

Borostu82/shapes/ london

Borostu82/Deny's gym/ billingham

cellaratt/Bennington Recreation Center/VT...USA jaymegrayston/flex n fitness/rochdale

Chrisj22/Collosus Gym/Blackpool

Code13 / Virgin Active / Leeds

Con / Excell / Rockhill

Coxy1983/JJB Fitness/Halifax

D_MOB/JJB/Southport

D_MOB/JJB/Manchester

dawse/ New Image Gym / Sleaford, Lincs

DB & David lloyd / David lloyd/ Kingston

dmcc / Fitness First / Embankment WC2 (weekdays)

dmcc / Fitness First / Tooting SW17 (weekends)

dwg77/la fitness/Manchester

dwg77/powermill/Manchester

dwg77/evolution soon/Manchester

Estfna / Bodypower / Liverpool

flex899/David Lloyd /Weybridge (Brooklands)

flex899/David Lloyd/Raynes Park

foxriver/esporta/denton,manchester

GALTONATOR/2RIVERMEET/CHRISTCHURCH DORSET

Genesis/Total Fitness/Liverpool

Genesis/Next Generation mma/Liverpool

Goff/Al'z Gym/Oldham

Golden man/gym at work/plymouth

Goose/Springhealth/Essex

Goose/Hercules/Essex

gymrat/ extreme fitness/ londonderry(n.ireland)

Iron19/Enforma/Bristol(Keynsham)

Jimmy_cricket/JJB/Dundee

Jimmy_Cricket/The Body academy/Perth

kentlad/ bedroom / kent

Kieren1234/fitness first/Rotherham

Leeston / Emporium / Birmingham

Liam/Northumbria uni gym/Newcastle

Liam/Peak physique/Hull

LloydOfGrimsby/Bargate Fitness/Grimsby

LloydOfGrimsby/Oasis health/Grimsby

Louis_C/ Fitness First/Leyton-London

Louis_C/Steel City/Middlesbrough(occasionally)

Magic/ The Works / Barnet (Every other weekend)

Magic/ LA Fitness/ Thorpe Bay (Essex)

Marsbar/Bodypower/Liverpool

matt3178/st mirren fitness centre/paisley

Mearl/ Fitness factory/ Ellesmere port

Mearl/ Daves gym/ Northwich Ollie B / The Works / Barnet

Merouria/La Vive/Grimsby

MILES2345/WINNERS 2000/TORQUAY

MXD/Fitness first/ Kidderminster

need2getbigger/ my celler /west wales

Ollie B / Monster Gym / Cheshunt

Ollie B / The Works Gym / Barnet

Ollie B / G's Gym / Ealing

Para/Olympic Gym/Eccles(Manchester)

Pastanchicken / Dynamics - Radcliffe manchester

Pastanchicken / Silvers - Bury

Pastanchicken / Total Fitness - Whitefield

Patch / Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) / Cardiff

PaulLewis/Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym)/Sunbury

Pompey Tim / Fitness First / Waterlooville & Portsmouth

Pscarb/Core Fitness/Plymouth

Pscarb/Castle Gym/Windsor

Pscarb/Powerhouse Gym/StAsaph

Pscarb/Forest Gym/Gatwick

Rickski/Betta Bodies Denton

robc/Capitol Gym/Coventry

Robbiedont/Fitness First/Norwich

Robbo90/Steel City gym/Middlesbroug

RYU18/Fitness First/Fleet pnf/Bodyworks/Harrogate

Scott/ total fitness/ wigan

Shauno/Weandal leisure centre/Wellingborough

Shauno/Redwell leisure centre/Wellingborough

shorty / total fitness - not the girls one / oldham

shorty / powerhouse gym / hyde

shorty / evolution gym / rochdale -

Slamdog / Image @ Uunique / Northampton (till end of feb then Better Bodies N'hampton)

Snorbitz/Fitness Connection/Hitchin

Snorbitz/Iron House Gym/Letchwort

Steelicarus/Total Fitness Altringham/Wilmslow

Steelicarus/Crossfit Manchest

TaintedSoul / Reebok London / Canary Wharf

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Chester

The Chauffeur/Total Fitness/Warrington

the_muss/Gold's Gym/Bedford

tim_e/Gymbox/London (Holborn)

wee matt/lougars/Portsmouth

WouldLikeMuscle / LA Fitness (Dragons) / Northwood - London

Yummymummy79/FitSpace/Lincoln

Sinco/Goldstar/Newcastle upon Tyne

Sinco/Dave's Gym/ Northwich

geeby112/Hardlabour gym/Warrington

GSleigh/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

EBirtles/Roko/West Bridgford nottingham

Willsey4/Complete Health & Fitness/Braintree Essex

ShaunMc/ Ironworx/ Swindon

JW007/ The Workhouse Gym /EB

bizzlewood/virgin active/ fulham

scaffchris/flex fitness/ plymouth

C12AIG / LA Fitness / Liverpool

JTob / Fitness Connection / Liverpool

JWW1971 / Tower Gym / Whitburn

anabolic ant/olympian gym/hayes,middlesex

anabolic ant/panthers gym/cowley,middlesex

paulo / bebo / templehall gym

pea head/powerhouse gym/stoke on trent

AnthonyL/manor leisure/Whittlesey nr p boro

Mikex101/my garage/Jarrow

just tense/ shed of pain/newcastle

Sartain87/Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting/ Kettering, Northants

Matokane/ fitnessfactory/ Burnley

Southman/ LA fitness/ Cheltenham

Big Grant/Boston weight training club/Boston

Darylbethyname/ cold garage / Derry

parky/bodyflex/north west cumbria

judge-dred/bodyflex/north west cumbria

W33BAM / WAREHOUSE / ABERDEEN

Growing lad/Cannons hayes/Bromley

Growing lad/Metroflex/Sydnham

Hienkeken / SSM Sports Centre / Stoke

Notorious1990/Physique Warehouse/West Molesey, Surrey

John12/BodyPower/Liverpool

bogue/bodymasters/blackpool

siovrhyl/powerhouse gym /rhyl

Nathrakh/Muscleworks/London

Nathrakh/Peak Fitness/Dagenham

Golds Gym / Park Royal / London

CarperMike/Powerhouse/Denbigh

MaKaVeLi/Flex/Leeds

Newdur/wasser trum TC/neunkirchen/Germany


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

I took it upon myself to tidy up the list a bit, so I reordered it into alphabetical order by Town, Gym then Members Name - Hope this is ok  , feel free to make any changes/amendments/additions...

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25<o></o>

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469<o></o>

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469<o></o>

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24<o></o>

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18<o></o>

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo<o></o>

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy<o></o>

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469<o></o>

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82<o></o>

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc<o></o>

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8<o></o>

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat<o></o>

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77<o></o>

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken<o></o>

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo<o></o>

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl<o></o>

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER<o></o>

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty<o></o>

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim<o></o>

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER<o></o>

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc<o></o>

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic<o></o>

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim <o></o>

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet<o></o>

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - Steelicarus


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - Steelicarus


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - Steelicarus


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

enzo gym in harlow essex


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

luke28 said:


> enzo gym in harlow essex


mate, you're supposed to copy the entire list, adding your details at the appropriate part.


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Essex Harlow - Body Active Enzo Gym - Luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St

__________________


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St

jonkvxr-durham leisure-durham city


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

Dundee - JJB - Mizzion


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

Aberdeen - Warehouse - W33BAM

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that I have cancelled my Fitness First contract and now train at Squats Gym, Streatham.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Aylesford, Kent - Ministry of Muscle - Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Embankment, WC2) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Tooting, SW17) - Fitness First - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobbytrickster

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - St


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Fakenham / First Stop Fitness / B|GJOE

Spalding / Pro Bodies / B|GJOE


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

aberdeen/ jjb / wee_banana


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

Dunstable - JJB Health Centre (White Lion Retail Park) - Brawlerboy

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham - ?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow - Strathclyde Uni Sports Centre - Chew

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheltenham - Fitness First - UKWolverine

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow - Strathclyde Uni Sports Centre - Chew

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Raynes Park) - David Lloyds - TaintedSoul


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Buckley-in-shape fitness - deacon nwales

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheltenham - Fitness First - UKWolverine

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow - Strathclyde Uni Sports Centre - Chew

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Buckley-in-shape fitness - deacon nwales

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheltenham - Fitness First - UKWolverine

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow - Strathclyde Uni Sports Centre - Chew

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Birmingham - Iron works - defdaz

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

BLYTH - STRIKE - dan

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Prolab - defdaz

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Buckley-in-shape fitness - deacon nwales

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheltenham - Fitness First - UKWolverine

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow - Strathclyde Uni Sports Centre - Chew

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Gym You Use.

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym/Hooks Gym - nlr

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure you last few guys quite understand how this is supposed to work..?

Copy the post before you and add yourself...


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Empire Sports Club - Sphinx121

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym/Hooks Gym - nlr

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Empire Sports Club - Sphinx121

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Inverness - Gym Division - WeeG

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym/Hooks Gym - nlr

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Empire Sports Club - Sphinx121

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Inverness - Gym Division - WeeG

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym/Hooks Gym - nlr

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bristol - Empire Sports Club - Sphinx121

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - TheGym - asl

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Inverness - Gym Division - WeeG

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym/Hooks Gym - nlr

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (South Ken) Fitness first- GeezuZ

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Luton - Strides - asl

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Plymouth - Bodylines - Bettyboo

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sheffield - Flex Fitness - McQueen

Sidcup - David Lloyds - Nick_1

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -

Bassmonster - Lions Den Gym- Chadwell Heath


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nidge said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic
> 
> ...


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham -


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd - flex899

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

(Stop cutting me out you cnuts!!)


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Jack/WestMinster Gym/Westminster

Jack/My garage gym/my garage


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Had to add myself twice lol...

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

*Rochdale* - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

*Rochdale* - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Conwy, Castle Fitness Kez

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Conwy, Castle Fitness Kez

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - GL 14 - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stockport - Grand Central - Steelicarus

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Conwy, Castle Fitness Kez

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co.Tyrone, N.Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - GL 14 - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stockport - Grand Central - Steelicarus

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Conwy, Castle Fitness Kez

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - GL 14 - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stockport - Grand Central - Steelicarus

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - Premier Gym - ChrisH

Sunderland - Golden Lesiure - ChrisH

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

The Arc at Caledonian Uni

- Occasionally Vernice Gym in East Glasgow, only BB gym in Glasgow.


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Conwy, Castle Fitness Kez

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kettering, Northants - Ricochet Gym - Evilbob

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - GL 14 - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

St albans - Body limits - Evilbob

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stockport - Grand Central - Steelicarus

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - Premier Gym - ChrisH

Sunderland - Golden Lesiure - ChrisH

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts

I did train a :thumb: body limits / st albans, herts but I am at derby Uni now but soon will be done and I am looking about for a good gym in Northampton / Kettering

I had a look round Ricochet Gym today and think it will be OK, :confused1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny's gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd's - Bambi

exmouth / bodyfitness / oliver roberts


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

* London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan*

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

To all the silly billies that add to this list.

Quote the PREVIOUS post ONLY. (Nothing before that) otherwise a load of peoples names get deleted off.

Mine's been deleted off this 3 times now because people keep replying to the initial post.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain
> 
> ...


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I had to delete my original one as the next poster copied theirs from some random page


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

flanagan said:


> I had to delete my original one as the next poster copied theirs from some random page


Yeah. T-Rain.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain
> 
> ...


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

it feels like quite a small world when ii see someone on there uses the same gym as me

edit: and when someone from my hometown posts at the exact same time as me hah


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice on FMJ. You deleted my name off it, again.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> it feels like quite a small world when ii see someone on there uses the same gym as me
> 
> edit: and when someone from my hometown posts at the exact same time as me hah


I been using Hirst Welfare for about 2 years lol so probably seen you in there at some point.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nobody likes you mate


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Nice on FMJ. You deleted my name off it, again.


Eh?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Eh?


Look at the list you put your name on, then scroll down to Rochdale...

My names not on it.

Yet a couple of posts down, I'd put my name on it (for the 3rd time)

You have to quote the previous person to have put their name on, mate.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Look at the list you put your name on, then scroll down to Rochdale...
> 
> My names not on it.
> 
> ...


Sorted


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

If you train at the same gym can't you change the line to say name1/name2/name3 etc?

I am surprised there aer no gyms in Leicester listed....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Sorted


Reps. baby!!!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Reps. baby!!!!


Cheers mate, just so long as everyone knows you train in Evolution gym in Rochdale :lol:

So daleshibop you training today? Which gym?


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by flanagan View Post

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by flanagan View Post

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bridgend - Recreation Centre - steve1234567890

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Rayzilla/Goldstar/Newcastle


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

*Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge*

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Centre Fitness - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Have edited my entry as at a different gym now

:beer:

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

*Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks*

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## jane-m (Sep 30, 2010)

i use one when i'm at home in belfast and the other in manchester at uni.

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

*Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m*

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

*Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m*

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

MINISTRY OF MUSCLE = KENT


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: Gym You Use.

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Re: Gym You Use.

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

muscleuk/venice physique/glasgow


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

muscleuk said:


> muscleuk/venice physique/glasgow


Venice is a good gym I've trained there a few times, derek is a good guy. Has all the old school but best equipment.

On that list tower gym thats shut down now?


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

yes probably best in Glasgow area,ive been training with derek since old Marcos days


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

dave20 said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain
> 
> ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Northwood) - LA Fitness (Dragons) - WouldLikeMuscle

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i ,like this thread, maybe it should be stickied

or maybe thats a crap idea

im not really bothered


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I've moved and changed gyms now, so just updating mine...

---------------

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

*Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky*

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

*Ipswich - Ymca - BBK*

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

BBK said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain
> 
> ...


----------



## Kermitt32 (Jul 31, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Core Fitness - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

*Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90*

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain
> 
> ...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

dw sports oldham elk mill(used to be jjb had a good revamp)some nice weights and machines been added to make a class free weights room upstairs and a decent overall gym

also a member of springfield park gym , (imagine rocky but worse but hey it has the weights)trained as powerlifter there and some gb masters still train there


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Golds Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Golds Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - Gs Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Daves Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Brighton - Cheetahs Gym - Baby Yoyo

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: Gym You Use.

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Brighton - Cheetahs Gym - Baby Yoyo

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester, Market Harborough - Leisure Centre - Akalatengo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> Re: Gym You Use.
> 
> Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw
> 
> ...


----------



## smithy2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Brighton - Cheetahs Gym - Baby Yoyo

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

carshalton - westcroft - smithy2010

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester, Market Harborough - Leisure Centre - Akalatengo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

sutton surrey - sutton arena gym - smithy2010

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

Yeovil - Progress Gym - MRO2B

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

London (Brentford) - Topnotch Gym


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 6, 2011)

Kingston - WarrenG - Kingston University Fitness Center


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Brighton - Cheetahs Gym - Baby Yoyo

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

carshalton - westcroft - smithy2010

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester, Market Harborough - Leisure Centre - Akalatengo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

*St Albans - Body Limit- viking777u*k

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

sutton surrey - sutton arena gym - smithy2010

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

Yeovil - Progress Gym - MRO2B

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Airdrie - Maverick Strength & Conditioning - Dezw

Ashington - Oasis/Home Gym - T-Rain

Ashington - Hirst Welfare - F.M.J

Barnet - The Works Gym - Magic

Barnet - The Works Gym - Ollie B

Basingstoke - The Sports Centre - Tom0311

Bedford - Flexibility - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - Beklet

Bedford - Gold's Gym - the_muss

Belfast- The Dungeon- Rodrigo

Belfast - Queen's PEC - jane-m

Bexhill on Sea - Physiques Gym - nothing2fear

Billingham - Deny\'s gym - Borostu82

Birmingham - Munrow Centre Student Gym Birmingham Uni - Callofthewild

Birmingham - Emporium - Leeston

Blackpool - Bodymasters - bogue

Blackpool - Collosus Gym - Chrisj22

Bolton - Total Fitness - Mowgli

Boston - Boston Weight Training Club - Big Grant

Bradford - Fitness First - miller25

Braintree, Essex - Complete Health & Fitness - Willsey4

Brighton - Cheetahs Gym - Baby Yoyo

Bristol (Keynsham) - Enforma - Iron19

Bromley - Cannons Hayes - Growing lad

Burnley - Fitness Factory - Matokane

Bury - Silvers - Pastanchicken

Camberley - Golds Gym - Shoty

Bury - Olympic Powermill - Bigacb

Cambridge - Kelsey Kerridge - GrannySmiff

Cardiff - Shed (soon to be Peak Physique- when i finally move) - Patch

carshalton - westcroft - smithy2010

Cheltenham - LA Fitness - Southman

Cheshunt - Monster Gym - Ollie B - Paulieb

Chester - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Chesterfield - Back To Basics - Snakebulge

Christchurch, Dorset - 2RIVERMEET - GALTONATOR

Co. Cork, Ireland - Home gym - Brownie

Co. Tyrone, Northern Ireland- Corneys Gym- H22civic

Coventry - Bodymasters - Adzk469

Coventry - Capitol Gym - robc

Coventry - Flex - Adzk469

Cowley, Middlesex - Panthers Gym - anabolic ant

Crawley - Cannons - AH24

Crawley - Energie Fitness - AH24

Crawley - The Forest Gym - AH24

Crayford - Crayford weights and fitness - Nick_1

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - parky

Cumbria (North West) - Bodyflex - judge-dred

Dartford - Beefs and Babes - Nick_1

Dagenham - Peak Fitness - Nathrakh

Denbigh - Powerhouse - CarperMike

Denton - Betta Bodies - Rickski

Derry - Cold garage - Darylbethyname

Dundee - JJB - Jimmy_cricket

EB? - The Workhouse Gym - JW007

Edinburgh - Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym - Zara-Leoni

Ellesmere Port - Fitness Factory - Mearl

Ely - Cambs - Paradise Centre - (Kermitt32)

essex harlow - body active enzo gym - luke28

Essex - Hercules - Goose

Essex - Springhealth - Goose

Exmouth - Bodyfitness - oliver roberts

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (B|GJOE)

Fakenham - Norfolk - First Stop Fitness (Kermitt32) in 3 weeks!

Felixstowe - Private Gym - Little Ron

Fleet - Fitness First - RYU18

Gatwick - Forest Gym - Pscarb

Germany- wassertrum - Newdur

Glasgow- David Lloyd(west end) - El Ricardinho

Gloucester-Robbyg-DWsports

Grimsby - Bargate Fitness - LloydOfGrimsby

Grimsby - La Vive - Merouria

Grimsby - Oasis health - LloydOfGrimsby

Guildford - Spectrum - unit

Halifax - Fitness First - miller25

Halifax - JJB Fitness - Coxy1983

Harrogate - Bodyworks - pnf

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - anabolic ant

Hayes, Middlesex - Olympian Gym - gearchange

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - Snorbitz

Hitchin - Fitness Connection - WouldLikeMuscle

Hucknall -Bettabodies - Flinty90

Huddersfield - Top Bodies - Spangle1187

Hull - Peak Physique - Liam

Hyde - Powerhouse Gym - Shorty

Ipswich - Ymca - BBK

Jarrow - My garage - Mikex101

Kent - Bedroom - kentlad

Kettering, Northants - Kettering Weight Lifting and Power Lifting - Sartain87

Kidderminster - Fitness First - MXD

Kingston - David Lloyd - DB

Kirkaldy? - Templehall Gym - Paulo

Leicester, Market Harborough - Leisure Centre - Akalatengo

Leicester - Brunos Gym - crampy

Leeds - Altered Image (pudsey) - Bawny

Leeds - Flex - MaKaVeLi

Leeds - Flex - Zara-Leoni

Leeds - Virgin Active - Code13

Letchworth - Iron House Gym - Snorbitz

*Lincoln - Lindum - Henleys*Lincoln - FitSpace - Yummymummy

Liverpool - Bodypower - AlasTTTair

Liverpool - Bodypower - Estfna

Liverpool - Bodypower - Marsbar

Liverpool - Bodypower - John12

Liverpool - Fitness Connection - JTob

Liverpool - LA Fitness - C12AIG

Liverpool - Next Generation - Genesis

Liverpool - Total Fitness - Genesis

London - Musclebase - Enfield

London - Muscleworks - Adzk469

London - Muscleworks - Nathrakh

London - Shapes - Borostu82

London (Brentford) - Topnotch - unit

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Borough) - Soho Gym - Bermondse1

London (Canary Wharf) - Reebok London - TaintedSoul

London (Cricklewood) - The Manor - Kaos_nw

London (Ealing) - G's Gym - Ollie B

London (Fulham) - Virgin Active - bizzlewood

London (Harlesden) - My Shed! - Kaos_nw

London (Holborn) - Gymbox - tim_e

London (Leyton) - Fitness First - Louis_C

London (Park Royal) Golds Gym (Hooks) - VolatileAcid

London (Park Royal) - Golds Gym (Hooks) - Kaos_nw

London (Park Royal) - Hooks- Flanagan

London (Streatham) - Squats - dmcc

London (Waterloo) - Soho Gym - Davidsw8

London (Willesden) - Harpers Gym - Kaos_nw

London (Tottenham)-Bodyworks-Ninja

Londonderry (N. Ireland) - Extreme Fitness - gymrat

Manchester - Crossfit - Steelicarus

Manchester - Evolution - dwg77

Manchester - JJB - D_MOB

Manchester - LA Fitness - dwg77

Manchester - Powermill - dwg77 -DaveW

Manchester - Sugden Sports Centre - jane-m

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Pelayo

Manchester (Deansgate) - Virgin - Was_Eric

Manchester (Denton) - Esporta - foxriver

Manchester (Eccles) - Olympic Gym - Para

Manchester (Radcliffe) - Dynamics - Pastanchicken & Bigacb

Mansfield (Notts) Fitness First - Nidge

Margate - Fitforce - Jungle

Middlesbrough - Steel City - andyboro

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Louis_C

Middlesbrough - Steel City - Robbo90

Newcastle - Shed of Pain - just tense

Newcastle - Goldstar - Rayzilla

Newcastle - Northumbria Uni gym - Liam

Newcastle upon Tyne - Goldstar - Sinco

Newquay - Waterworld - Baby Yoyo

Northampton - Better Bodies - Slamdog

Northampton - Nuffield Health - Jonb19 + Kazb74

Northumberland - Paramount Health & Fitness - mickkeen

Northwich - Dave's Gym - Mearl

Northwich - Dave\'s Gym - Sinco

Norwich - Fitness First - Robbiedont

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - GSleigh

Nottingham (West Bridgford) - Roko - EBirtles

Oldham - Al\'z Gym - Goff- GEMILKY69

Oldham - JJB - BOBLER

Oldham - Total Fitness (not the girls one) - Shorty

Paisley - St Mirren Fitness Centre - matt3178

Perth - The Body Academy - Jimmy_Cricket

Plymouth - Core Fitness - BS1989

Plymouth - Marjons - Pscarb

Plymouth - Flex Fitness - scaffchris

Plymouth - Gym at work - Golden man

Portsmouth - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Portsmouth - Horizon Fitness - Alan87

Portsmouth - Lougars - wee matt

Raynes Park, Surrey - David Lloyd - flex899

Reading - Fitness First - Solidcecil

Redditch - Energie - dave20

Redruth - Definitions - Dazzza

Rhyl - Powerhouse Gym - siovrhyl

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - BOBLER

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Shorty

Rochdale - Evolution Gym - Suliktribal

Rochester - Rochester Health Club - 1Tonne

Rockhill - Excell - Con

Rotherham - Fitness First - Kieren1234

Sandwich - freedom leisure - jungle

Sleaford, Lincs - New Image Gym - dawse

sleaford, lincs - new image gym - Lighty

Sleaford, Lincs - Harpers Gym - Juice Junky

Southport - JJB - D_MOB

Spalding, Lincs - Pro Bodies - (B|GJOE)

*St Albans - Body Limit- viking777u*k

St Asaph - Powerhouse Gym - Pscarb

Stoke - SSM Sports Centre - Hienkeken

Stoke on Trent - Powerhouse Gym - pea head

Strood - Beefs Gym - Mareth

Sunbury - Harpers Fitness/(BP Gym) - PaulLewis

Sunderland - fitness 2000 - chrislad

sutton surrey - sutton arena gym - smithy2010

Swansea - LC2 - MillionG + Shady45

Swindon - Ironworx - ShaunMc

Swindon - Ironworx - Harry Sacks

Sydenham - Metroflex - Growing lad

Sydenham - Metroflex - Brandl

Thorpe Bay, Essex - LA Fitness - Magic

Torquay - Winners 2000 - MILES2345

Weybridge (Brooklands) - David Lloyd ydenham

Warrington - Hard Labour gym - geeby112

Warrington - Total Fitness - The Chauffeur

Waterlooville - Fitness First - Pompey Tim

Waltham Abbey - Krunch Gym - Paulieb

Wellingborough - Redwell Leisure Cenyre - Shauno

Wellingborough - Weandal Leisure Centre - Shauno

West Molesey, Surrey - Physique Warehouse - Notorious1990

West Wales - My Cellar - need2getbigger

Weston-Super-Mare - Bodytone - bigbob33

Weston-super-mare - Fitness Factory - Cra16

Whitburn - Tower Gym - JWW1971Whitby - The Fitness Machine - Beklet

Whitefield - Total Fitness - Pastanchicken

Whittlesey (Nr Peterborough) - Manor Leisure - boro AnthonyL

Wigan - Total Fitness - Scott

Windsor - Castle Gym - Pscarb

Wilmslow - Total Fitness Altrignham

Yeovil - Progress Gym - MRO2B

York - David Lloyd\'s - Bambi


----------

